# What am I



## morgan320i (Jun 28, 2014)

I had a man who knew nothing about chickens give me his hen and her 5 babies, what breed is she



Also how long should I wait to integrate them to my other chickens


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hard to tell in the dark carrier. 

In this case sooner might be better since the others are new to their housing. You can try it to see how it goes, if it gets rough for Mom and peeps then you will have to do a slow introduction.


----------



## morgan320i (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## BroodyBunch (Jun 30, 2014)

What do the babies look like? Can you get her at more angles? Top, side, comb, she almost look old English or American game


----------



## morgan320i (Jun 28, 2014)

I took this about a week ago


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I really don't have a clue. Its possible she's a mix.


----------



## morgan320i (Jun 28, 2014)

Still trying to intergrate her, brooding is making her very protective against the other chickens


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

morgan320i said:


> I took this about a week ago


good looking bunch

the hen has a game type of tail on her

not saying she is game though, but she could be

piglett


----------



## morgan320i (Jun 28, 2014)

Pictures don't do her much justice, she is very pretty with very full even feathers, we adopted her from an older could who could no longer care for her, but wanted a good home


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Peeps are getting big enough now that soon she should ease up a bit. You've got a double challenge, new home, Momma with chicks and birds she does not know. I guess that's a triple challenge.


----------



## morgan320i (Jun 28, 2014)

There in a dog crate in the coop, so there is some through the cage interaction, we try once in awhile, the chickens leave the chicks alone, but if anything gets close to the hens chicks, she goes wild lol


----------



## BroodyBunch (Jun 30, 2014)

I have some babies who looked like her facial wise but their color filled in. How old is she? I believe I have american game bantams but IDK cause I got mine from someone who didn't know and I have posted here but no luck. Those babies look like they are jungle fowl markings. Have you tried backyardchickens.com? They have the same section. I think I'm just going to make my own breed with mine


----------



## morgan320i (Jun 28, 2014)

Not sure how old,


----------



## chickengirlrose (May 3, 2014)

She looks like a jungle fowl to me. I could be wrong.
Rose


----------

